# BMW 335ci & Z Destiny- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Today task was this gorgeous 335ci and it's 6 monthly wax maintenance detail.
With close to 4 months road salt and traffic film build up since my last visit it wasn't going to be pretty.

*From this.*










*To this.*










*This.*










*To this.*










Started of with the alloys, pressure rinsed, pre-sprayed with AS smartwheels and cleaned with various brushes, rinsed, de-tarred, clayed and re-rinsed,














































Vehicle pressure rinsed, followed by a citrus pre-wash, shuts, badges and various trim cleaned with i4detailing soft brushes and Megs apc,



















Rinsed then an application of megs apc through the foam lance which was left to dwell for 5 mins, pressure rinsed followed by a 2nd coating of Megs shampoo+ through the lance to lubricate the surface and washed in the usual manner,










Clayed using Megs mild and a weak shampoo mix, rinsed with an open flow,



















Dried with Uber plush towels, exhaust tailpipes polished with fine grade w/wool and P21s polishing soap,










Convertible hood half opened, trim polished with Acrylic Prime,



















At this point these defects came to light, the car is normally parked in an underground residents carpark and someone had obviously thought it convenient to use these panels on the n/side as a door stop/support, fortunately no dents,



















A couple of sets with a Visomax combi pad and Megs #83 removed 100% of defects,




























Z hd-cleanse thoroughly worked into each panel in horizontal and vertical sets,



















[email protected] destiny applied to paintwork and shuts and left to cure,










[email protected] detail applied to front & rear lower valances, mirrors and surrounds,




























All waxes removed with plush polishing towels, alloys & exhausts treated and sealed with Opti-seal, tyres and arches dressed with Megs all seasons,










Glass cleaned throughout, a quick once over on the interior and a final wipedown to the paintwork and completed.




































































































Thanks for looking, as always comments much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Some stunning pic's, nice attention to detail..........:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow - I want that car!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweet mate! that is STUNNING!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Wow - I want that car!


Me too........:thumb:

Nice work though mate, stunning finish......:buffer:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fab transformation :thumb:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

that looks like its straight out of the showroom, probaly better ! very nice.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Superb job :thumb:

I've got a black one of these on the books, but that blue is gorgeous! :argie:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very very nice Rob and great attention to detail:thumb:


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Brilliant work there Rob I admire the attention to detail, I think I need to get in touch in the near future.
Cheers RobA3


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Super job!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Stunning work Mr Leys, looks a different car.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Top work mate.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - huge difference.

I got a small pot of Z Destiny last year but havent used it yet due to winter. I am really looking forward to trying it now after seeing those pics  How long did you leave it between applying and buffing out of interest?

thanks and cracking pictures :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

One of the nicest BMW colours going and it's looking fantastic now.:thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

Le Mans Blue?

Gorgeous now!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent Rob:thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Rob


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

The before and after shots are jaw dropping. 
Loving the rims, must be sport package.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

The finish is POPPING, very beautiful work and a great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> wow - huge difference.
> 
> I got a small pot of Z Destiny last year but havent used it yet due to winter. I am really looking forward to trying it now after seeing those pics  How long did you leave it between applying and buffing out of interest?
> 
> thanks and cracking pictures :thumb:


thanks mate, I didn't leave long, enough time to apply Detail wax to mirrors and front & rear trim, 5 mins max and TBH that was probably too long as it was starting to be a bit restrictive by the time i got to the bonnet, still prefer Concours and Vintage.:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

How good does that look!!? 

Lovely attention to detail; nice series of photos to!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb as always sir!

Love the car, and nicely corrected defects 

Glad to see a pro using ZymoI again, I have a feeling people will come back to wax


----------



## leo_jones (May 27, 2008)

superb! :thumb: thats one heck of a difference good job there mate


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, that looks great


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very meticulous work, Rob! :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

That is stunning work, I love le mans blue. Just a question, do they only have there car washed every 4 months?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning detail...really like the new 3-series cabs.


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Love the new 3 series, great job on it m8


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job as always Rob :thumb:

Loving the look of Destiny, makes me want to try mine


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

davidrogers190 said:


> That is stunning work, I love le mans blue. Just a question, do they only have there car washed every 4 months?


Not normally, usually every 2-3 weeks, the owner has moved to an apartment where there's underground parking so other arrangements are made.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Hubba Hubba that is stunning, what a brilliant finish.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

brilliant m8. Thats attention to detail using a cotton bud!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent work!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks GORGEOUS mate!!! :argie:


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice work, like how the trim came up :thumb:


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

WOW -I wish I could do what you do the way you do it! Great job. I agree with an earlier comment- It's probably better than when it first came out of the showroom.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work as always , great refliction destiny my favourite ***** wax .
but when YOU use ***** detial for fabier glass and bumber(or only used for lower small part) maybe cause
some diffrent look between bumber and other parts of car ?



ads2k said:


> Loving the look of Destiny, makes me want to try mine


BY POLE POSITION 
DESTINY :thumb:
BOS :lol:
CARBON


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Attention to detail looks great, and the overall result is impressive.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic work as always, Rob :thumb: Really brought new life to that car's paint and it's got a lovely vibrancy to it now :thumb:

How much of that little pot of wax did it take to do the whole car, just out of interest?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely job Rob 

Baz


----------



## steveat2001 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ive been looking at these recently and the paint finish seems to be very "orange peely". Really put me off spending that sort of money on one! Did you find that when you were working on it?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well done as always. I love my Destiny too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work as always , great refliction destiny my favourite ***** wax .
> but when YOU use ***** detial for fabier glass and bumber(or only used for lower small part) maybe cause
> some diffrent look between bumber and other parts of the car?


Thanks mate,the Z Detail was only applied to the lower grey valance, mirrors/surrounds and front splitter, has flexing agents in it supposedly, wouldn't have made the colours different to the naked eye at least.



Pit Viper said:


> How much of that little pot of wax did it take to do the whole car, just out of interest?


Took a couple of comparison pics for you mate, the little pot has given me 2 thin layers on similar sized vehicle, probably get 2 more from it.
Goes on very thin and a really nice wax to use.



















steveat2001 said:


> Ive been looking at these recently and the paint finish seems to be very "orange peely". Really put me off spending that sort of money on one! Did you find that when you were working on it?


All the E90 models seem to suffer particularly badly from OP, mainly along the bottom of the doors and bottom of the panels, usually matches both sides about 3" upwards, this one has areas but nowhere near as bad as others I've seen.
Have another client that has a similar model same colour and his had received a bare metal re-spray down one side, when inspected it had OP again matching the good side.
The Carbon black E90 M3's I've detailed have had the least noticable OP of all the colours.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers for that Rob :thumb: Great demo on how little wax you actually need to do a full car  I'm sure a lot newbies to detailing still use _way_ too much and consequently run into issues with buffing it off, smearing, hologramming and so on. They should all be made to view this thread to see just how far a tiny (and that is tiny :lol pot of wax can go when you know what you're doing :thumb:


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

nice i want that car great colour ....nice detail


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Like the motor, great turnaround.


----------

